# Steelies to Sonic Wheels



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on what I see online, the 15s should be about 17 lbs and the 17" aluminum Sonic wheels should be 22-23 lbs. But you'll also need to factor in the weight of the tire for each, as well.


----------

